# Ballinbreich Castle,Fife Dec 12



## birrew (Dec 20, 2012)

here's my first attempt 

Ballinbreich Castle,Fife,Dec 12

The ruins of Ballinbreich Castle can be seen almost three miles east of Newburgh on a steep bank on the southern shore overhanging the Firth of Tay. The ruins stand on private property but it was originally with the ancient Abernathy family before it passed by marriage to the Earls of Rothes. The Earls of Rothes took from it the title Baron Ballinbreich. Ballinbreich is a Celtic word which comes from of Balan-breac, meaning "town of trout". This is of course a reference to the salmon to be found in the waters there.





[/url] Ballinbreich Castle 1_edited-1 by W33 BRL, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Ballinbreich Castle 9 by W33 BRL, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Ballinbreich Castle 8 by W33 BRL, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Ballinbreich Castle 7 by W33 BRL, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Ballinbreich Castle 6 by W33 BRL, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Ballinbreich Castle 5 by W33 BRL, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Ballinbreich Castle 4 by W33 BRL, on Flickr[/IMG]

Let me know what I can do better 

Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 20, 2012)

Well done they are great photos.


----------



## boxfrenzy (Dec 20, 2012)

I love this. Nice work.


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 20, 2012)

nice it looks like a great place for a snoop good photos aswell


----------



## birrew (Dec 20, 2012)

thanks guys...yeah was nice and easy for my first attempt

Makes me wonder what used to happen inside those walls all those years ago


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 20, 2012)

best tocstart off easy itsxwhat i did/do


----------



## birrew (Dec 20, 2012)

well thats my plan do a few castle ruins first and abandoned huts and things to build my confidence 

Seen a nice abandon hunt for my next look around hope the year clears up soon


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 20, 2012)

yea just get looking on the web/on here for places with a bit of searching etc and you will end up with a list of things to do


----------



## birrew (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah been do that, dont know a great deal of websites for looking but google comes in handy lol


----------



## MrDan (Dec 29, 2012)

That's what you call a ruin!
Good job, you'll soon get the confidence up. It's great fun and certainly you'll certainly catch the bug.


----------



## birrew (Dec 29, 2012)

MrDan said:


> That's what you call a ruin!
> Good job, you'll soon get the confidence up. It's great fun and certainly you'll certainly catch the bug.



Thanks very much, will be glad to get out in about after new year hopefully find a few hidden treasures


----------

